# What are you listening to?



## GillT (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a music addict and although I found another thread like this while searching it's pretty old so I thought I'd start a new one.

Talk Talk - _Life's What You Make It_

I can't express just how happy this song makes me. It's everything I love in music in one little package.






So...what are _you_ listening to?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 4, 2008)

Smother Me by The Used


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't get "Nine In The Afternoon" by Panic! At The Disco out of my head! lol!

Also, "I Will Possess Your Heart" by Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

Old now but I started listening to Sia - Breathe Me again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2008)

Serious by Duffy


----------



## GillT (Jun 4, 2008)

The Mars Volta -_Adagez_.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 4, 2008)

Talk Talk life is what u make it is a magical song it is one of my fave 80's song and everyone should try listening to it at least once

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm a music addict and although I found another thread like this while searching it's pretty old so I thought I'd start a new one.
Talk Talk - _Life's What You Make It_

I can't express just how happy this song makes me. It's everything I love in music in one little package.





So...what are _you_ listening to?

damn forgot to say wut i was lisning too .. my docs voicemail and .. Afterlife-breather 2000


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

Leona Lewis - better in time. In a girly mushy love song mood.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Mars Volta -_Adagez_.



I love the Mars Volta. Did you like At the Drive in too?


----------



## Saja (Jun 4, 2008)

Right said Fred Im too sexy....Random, Ipod is on shuffle


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2008)

Bec, I really like that Leona song too!

at the moment I am listening to a bizare combo of songs -

rock me by Abba

name of the game - Abba

All night long - the Danish entry for Eurovision

Dredlock Holiday - 10ccs

I also really want to download that song from Moulin Rouge about the red windmill. I think Ewan McGreggor sings it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2008)

currently the song "shelter two" by the evens is on my ipod


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 5, 2008)

Black Dog ~ Led Zeppelin

You're My Best Friend ~ Queen

Brain Damage ~ Pink Floyd

I keep listening to those songs over and over again.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 5, 2008)

Elysia - Filthy.


----------



## Lemae (Jun 5, 2008)

heh...I am listening to the fan in my room


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rock me by Abbaname of the game - Abba

OMG!!! I am an Abba FREAK! love Abba- own almost every album, and every Best Of, including the Spanish versions.
I am also a Carpenters freak.

Right now- listening to Weezer's new Red Album, which inspired me to listen to the Green and Blue Albums...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2008)

Leona Lewis

Usher

Coldplay


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 5, 2008)

Music addict here too, listening to Ryan Shaw - Do the 45, makes me happy


----------



## moodringer10 (Jun 6, 2008)

Chris Brown - With You


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes - Close to the edge. (Classic Rock Freak)

Just found out the YES 40'th Anniversary Tour was canceled because of Jon Andersons's health. Had to pop in the CD.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

Right now i can't stop listening to Prima J "Corazon (You're Not Alone)", anything by Jon Young, Evanescence "Anywhere", and Steelo "Let It Roll"


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2008)

update my list:

all along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix

and two songs from original soundtracks:

from oceans 12 - Ornella Vanoni - L'appuntamento

and

from moulin rouge - Rufus Wainwright - complainte de la butte

also,

faker - this heart attack

haha, I have very ecclectic taste


----------



## magosienne (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, let's talk about me

Garbage - Androgyny

Timbaland - the way i are

Angels&amp;Airwaves - The Gift

from movies :

Nimbooda (Hum Dil Chuke Sanam)

Kajra Re (Bunti aur babli)

Dola Re (Devdas)


----------



## GillT (Oct 6, 2008)

Must. Revive. Thread.

(Don't) Give Hate a Chance - Jamiroquai

Citizen of the Planet - Alanis Morissette (LISTEN)

Pancake - Tori Amos

I Still Feel - Martina Topley-Bird

Indigo Children - Puscifer

Ilyena - The Mars Volta

Risingson - Massive Attack


----------



## farris2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Rock N Roll Train....the new AC/DC song love it!


----------



## GillT (Oct 12, 2008)

Concertina (Single Remix Version) - Tori Amos


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 12, 2008)

new ones for me again

I dare you to move - switchfoot

crash into me - dave matthews band

electric feel - mgmt


----------



## Roxie (Oct 13, 2008)

Jonas Brothers

Jon Bon Jovi

But as i write this, I'm listening to the Moulin Rouge! soundtrack I got years ago. I got it out of the bottom of my cd draw two nights ago and it's the only thing I've been listening to since - I'm going to watch the movie later...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2008)

All along the watchtower (BSG version from Season 3) Bob Dylan has also made a version, i like it too.

Some 80s stuff, Bananarama, Blondie, Indochine (french band), Tears for Fears, Rita Mitsouko.

Just a girl/Hey Baby/Don't speak which are my faves from No Doubt

Sweet Escape Gwen Stefani


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

Nelly Furtado- Do It


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

oooh mags, I love all along the watch tower! cosmic! (LOL)


----------



## GillT (Oct 17, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile (album)

Currently on 'Please'.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2008)

Kala - MIA

I got it last yr or real early this yr, but didn't get to abuse it.


----------



## GillT (Oct 19, 2008)

Snake Eater - Norihiko Hibino &amp; Cynthia Harell.

From MGS3. LISTEN!


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 19, 2008)

band of horses - funeral

santogold - les artistes

the tough alliance - neo violence

joshua radin - i'd rather be with you

ti - whatever you like

nick and norah's infinite playlist soundtrack!


----------



## GillT (Oct 19, 2008)

Into The Void - Nine Inch Nails. Been neglecting them lately.

Next will be Songs of Faith and Devotion by Depeche Mode. AWESOME.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 20, 2008)

Crystal Waters - Gypsy Woman


----------



## Sarah84 (Oct 24, 2008)

Right now I have The Script - Im yours playing


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 24, 2008)

Girls Aloud - The Promise.


----------



## princessfad (Oct 25, 2008)

I am Listening to Celine dion's Reveal


----------



## GillT (Nov 2, 2008)

A Pain That I'm Used To (Goldfrapp Remix) - Depeche Mode

Never Let Me Down Again (Digitalism Remix) - Depeche Mode

My Joy - Depeche Mode (If you do nothing else in the next 15 minutes LISTEN TO THIS.)

Strangelove - Depeche Mode


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 3, 2008)

Lately I have been listening obsessively to my favorite band Three Days Grace, but I've also been rockin' out to:

Incubus, 10 Years, Breaking Benjamin, Tool, Metallica, Evans Blue and various other rock/metal bands...


----------



## GillT (Nov 3, 2008)

I love, love, love Tool! I very much like 3DG's self-titled album too.






One Armed Scissor - At The Drive-In

The Legendary Beast - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## GillT (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm listening to The Mars Volta's cover of Things Behind The Sun by Nick Drake. It's really good. I'm a sucker for Cedric's voice.





Also, Some Kind Of Strange by Collide. This is one AWESOME album!


----------



## GillT (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm listening to:

*Faith No More*: _Midlife Crisis_, _Stripsearch_ and _Caffeine_. For the love of all that is holy please give at least the first two a listen. Faith No More are an awesome band (back together apparently). You'll probably recognise _Midlife Crisis_.

Edit: There, made it easy for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*The Mars Volta*: _Conjugal Burns_. Not necessarily my favourite (it's from an amazing album) but it has some great epic parts! The "You better steal this chance to give birth to more!" is one of those that I can't get enough of.

*Tori Amos*: _Flavor_, _Fire to Your Plain_ and_ Lady in Blue_. I'm really liking these, especially _Flavor_, and _Lady in Blue_ is so haunting. _Fire to Your Plain_ is just a good listen. However, all in all, I've not got into her latest album. Maybe it'll take a couple more listens or maybe it won't happen, which would be a shame since I love pretty much everything she's ever done.


----------



## candygalore (Jun 17, 2009)

gnarls barkley-smiley faces

cee-lo-living again

cee-lo ft timbaland- ill be around


----------



## GillT (Jun 18, 2009)

The same as last time but add:

Tori Amos - Give (the new album is growing on me a lot now)

The Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez

Depeche Mode - My Joy (mentioned before and still as awesome as ever)


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2009)

NHL Home Ice on XM for Sirius radio!!!

"Hockey is where we live. Life is just a place where we spend time between games"


----------



## bCreative (Jun 19, 2009)

For the past couple of days for some reason I've been listening to a lot of old school slow songs.

Anywho......listening to Tell Me If You Still Care ~ SOS Band next is Walking in the Rain ~ Orange Juice Jones


----------



## GillT (Jul 20, 2009)

Some Faith No More:

Stripsearch

She Loves Me Not

Caffeine

Midlife Crisis

Easy

Evidence

King for a Day


----------



## GillT (Sep 9, 2009)

This. Thread. Will. Live!

I'm listening to Peeping Tom. The whole self-titled album but I can't help but keep going back to Mojo. It was the first track I heard and it got me hooked.





Other than that it's Faith No More's _Angel Dust_.

Is it obvious that I'm on a Mike Patton kick?





"The truth kinda hurts, don't it?

Mother-

****er"

Did you ever think you would hear Norah Jones utter those words? Nah, me neither. Then I heard this:


----------



## GillT (Sep 11, 2009)

How U Feelin?- Peeping Tom

Your Neighborhood Spaceman - Peeping Tom

Blade in the Black - UNKLE


----------



## Karren (Sep 11, 2009)

Complete and total silence..... Kind of nice for a change! Lol


----------



## ChristyB (Sep 11, 2009)

Right now this David Guetta Pandora radio station is playing awesome music.


----------



## georgie (Sep 11, 2009)

"Through a Dog's Ear" CD.....it's very soothing, deliberately slow classical music to soothe pets and help with separation anxiety. I'm trying to find something to help my cat when I'm gone for a couple days.....he gets so depressed and pouts. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mxwell - Bad Habits

http://music.com/video/Maxwell/Bad%20Habits/32419916001


----------



## bCreative (Sep 22, 2009)

Push The Feeling On by Nightcrawlers


----------



## GillT (Jun 15, 2010)

It's one of those days where only one particular song will satisfy me. Nothing else will do. Today it's *Sister* by *She Wants Revenge*.

_She smelled like 2 am_

Took him back to her place

Where all the saints adorn the walls

Delivering her from grace

He knew he should leave

That this could only turn cold

She was a bad bad girl

So he told her so

Under the shadows of doubt

He had the whisper of lust

He said no touching tonight

She closed her eyes in his trust

She said tuck me in

He knew his judgment was sound

Still he pulled back the sheets

And said you better lie down 'cuz the angels are watching

She closed her eyes and said quit the talking

You can hurt me do whatever you like

Her every word was in Italics

As it would fall from her lips

The walls made of broken promises

He hoped this wouldn't be his

She said tell me what to do

He knew right then he was done

Feeling lonely and confused

He said you better lie down 'cuz the angels are watching

She closed her eyes and said quit the talking

You can hurt me do whatever you like

So he said shut your mouth girl the angels are listening

She crossed herself now the moments are missing

You can hurt me, do whatever you like

Glancing through the curtains

Questions on her tongue

She spoke in third person

And he had seen every one

Awkward and admitted

Said shut the door when you go

Perhaps he should have reconsidered

When he said you better lie down 'cuz the angels are watching

She closed her eyes and said quit the talking

You can hurt me do whatever you'd like

So he said shut your mouth girl the angels are listening

She crossed herself now the moments are missing

You can hurt me, do whatever you like

You better lie down 'cuz the angels are watching

She closed her eyes and said quit the talking

You can hurt me do whatever you'd like

So he said shut your mouth girl the angels are listening

She crossed herself now the moments are missing

You can hurt me, do whatever you like


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 27, 2010)

Soon the New Day - Talib Kweli


----------



## GillT (Jun 27, 2010)

Current playlist that's been on shuffle/repeat for days (in alphabetical order):

Alanis Morrisette - _Can't Not_

Martina Topley Bird - _I Still Feel_

Massive Attack - _Girl I Love You_

Massive Attack - _Dissolved Girl_

She Wants Revenge - _Sister_

Tori Amos - _Take to the Sky (Russia)_

At the moment I'm listening to this playlist while stuffing my face with apple cake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jun 27, 2010)

I have been listening to the following non-stop lately

1.Dragonette-Pick up the phone. Love this song!!!

2.Santigold-Starstruck. She is amazing and I just found out yesterday that she wrote some of my favorite songs off an album that I loved from an artist named Res (years ago)

3.Heart-greatest hits!

4.Faith No More-Hits CD-Since I am seeing them live this saturday!

5. Madonna-Revolver


----------



## GillT (Jun 28, 2010)

She Wants Revenge - _Up and Down EP_

They experimented with hip-hop/dance beats in this. Their next album will go back to their darker roots but this is so funky to listen to. I'm a sucker for anything I can dance to.


----------



## shy_kite (Jul 12, 2010)

Jack Johnson - Lullaby


----------



## karmacharm (Jul 24, 2010)

*TLC - Waterfalls*


----------



## AniaMaja (Jul 25, 2010)

Alanis Morissette - citizen of the planet

Guano Apes - open your eyes

La roux - bulletproof

Lttle boots - new in town

Def Leppard - pour some sugar on me

... and many others


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Aug 5, 2010)

yelle.

crystal castles.

eat your heart out.


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 6, 2010)

Kate Nash - Kiss the Grrrrl


----------

